# New Garrity spotlight at Wal-Mart...



## TheMechanic (Oct 29, 2002)

Just spotted in the local Wal-Mart, a Garrity rechargeable spotlight that's not on either company's website yet! (Box says "New!" in the corner, so I guess it is..) Only $24.97

Familiar "pistol" grip design, "safety yellow", 6volt/55 watt bulb, well made but with a few twists. The grip is rubber-covered, set at a perfect angle, and contured - best feeling grip I've played with yet on a light of this type. The battery is placed at an odd position in the housing (compared to other rechargeables), but in combination with the "ergo" grip results in a nicely balanced unit, in sharp contrast to its competitors. 

The reflector is of conventional size (about 8" in diameter), but faceted in the center 1/3 - like Garrity's smaller "G-Tech" lights. Result is a very nice beam, good hotspot, with a slightly less bright surrounding area about 2x the size of the center. The beam is perfectly circular, hotspot perfectly centered, and has virtually no artifacts - very nice, easily beats my 500,000cp Optronics both in brightness and beam quality.

Downsides: the battery is a 6v 4.5a/h, which they claim will give 20 minutes of life - trouble is it's not field-replaceable. Light is not waterproof. Other than that, a nice addition to the arsenal!


----------

